
Protect your accounts from data breaches with Password Checkup - acdha
https://security.googleblog.com/2019/02/protect-your-accounts-from-data.html
======
fencepost
Of note with this, it's hashing both the username and the password - likely
useful if you're using unique usernames (or email addresses) at different
sites. The image is inconsistent as to whether it sends only the hashed
username or the hashed user+pass, but it might not be surprising to see it do
some combination of username, user+pass and just password at some point, thus
giving an indication of either "this username has been in breaches somewhere,"
"this account on this specific website has been in a breach," and "this
password has turned up in breaches."

